# Torrents and Downloading in UAE.



## dipsomatic

Hi. I'm moving to Sharjah in about 6 weeks and am praying that while I'm over there I can get onto the torrents and download stuff. Can you do it over there? I've heard that some places have a block on all downloading...


----------



## marc

Yes no problem 

all your favorites are avaialble out here and unblocked..

I use utorrent for downloading and 

torrentz.com
piratebay.org
minova

e.t.c

download speeds are good same as anywhere else depending on seeds...


----------

